# Haunt Music



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

For my first walk thru haunt in 07, I didn't use any music other than music that came from a couple of store-bought props when they were triggered. I had other props that screamed or laughed or I had specific sounds coming from them that I'd downloaded.

This year, I had individual sounds or screams for each of my props but I cut out the musical props and had a cd playing over speakers throughout the haunt. The music I chose was by Lustmord and I played the "Stalker" cd and the "Heresy" Cds. These are a "dark ambient" style of music that I believe transformed my haunt into something much darker than the year before. I loved the effect and had some great comments on it.

Closing down one night I had turned most everything off, but the cd was still playing over the speakers and I was walking thru the darkened haunt and just thinking to myself, "wow, that's some spooky stuff."


Any other people use music they could recommend?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I've used stuff from Midnight Syndicate and NOX Arcana the past two years. I also added The Othersiders (6 Channel set) from Zombietronix....that was pretty sweet.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Midnight Syndicate is my all time favorite for ambient music... They do a great job! Also, Michael Hedstrom has a "Midnight Circus" CD that I really like... Virgil is another good haunt music provider... I could ramble on some more... But I'll save you the time.
.

Check out:
www.midnightsyndicate.com
www.hedstorm.net
www.virgilmusic.net
.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I definitely agree with the previous votes for Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana.  There are also classical pieces that are good choices - Night on Bald Mountain, Sorcerer's Apprentice, In the Hall of the Mountain King, Bach's Toccata & Fugue in D Minor, Danse Macabre, Mozart's Requiem Dies Irae, Symphony Fantastique - the feel will be different, but they are well-known and recognized pieces. If part of your haunt has evil butlers and elegant vampires, they're perfect for it.

Some of the classical ones are discussed here:

http://www.classicalmusic.org.uk/scary-classical-music.html


----------



## IowaGirl (Oct 14, 2008)

We actually found some really good "background" music on iTunes. Basic stuff, but it provided a good backdrop to the Witch Chant we downloaded I *think* from this site.

The itunes we downloaded was "Spooky Halloween Ambiance" by Captain Audio and "Sounds of Halloween" by John St John.


----------

